# ANTIQUE WHEELMAN MEDAL COLLECTION, RIBBONS PHOTOS MEDAL SASHES ALL ONE MANS



## jrapoza (May 1, 2017)

Greetings and thank you for looking. 

This is on ebay but I would be happy to sell it cheaper.  I am open to offers. Thank you for looking. 




 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 This is a rare, rare opportunity to purchase such a complete collection. 
One riders ( Chas Fahner)complete cycling history.  All of his ribbons, medals, sashes and cabinet with his name on the back.
Medals 
1. 1901 Claflin Cycle Club Century Run
2. Centurion Bedford Rockaway Course, Century Road Club NY 
3. Century Road Club 100 America
4. Journal Century Course New York Journal Run June 16, 1900.
5. 1 mile road race.
6. Centurion Bedford Rockaway Fountain beach 1899.
7. Centurion New York Journal 1899.
8. Centurion Bedford Rockaway Fountain beach Evening Telegram. 
9. Brooklyn-Rockaway and Return South Brooklyn 100 mile Survivor  Wheelmen 1899
10. Bedford Rockaway Rest, Bedford Fountain, Jefferson Wheelmen, Century, August 27,1899 
11. New York State Division 
12. Veterans Invitational Century Run D.P. Stabach Captain. 
13. 1897  Athlete and Bicycle tournament police and fireman New York Herald 100 yard run. 
13. Jefferson Wheelmen Run, 
Oct 15, 1898
Jun 17, 1899
Aug 6, 1899
Aug 20, 1899
Aug 27, 1899
Oct 8, 1899
Oct 15, 1899
Mackey Trophy, 1000, miles 1900.
Mackey Trophy, 1000, miles 1900
1900 Eagle and Crossed American Flags. 

Some Medals are Sterling.
 Please note the ribbons and sashes are fraying badly.  They will need to be properly cared for prior display. 
The original owner cherished these and had them on display in his home until he passed away. 
Please take a close look at the spectacular collection. 
Once is life time opportunity to buy such a collection as it took a life time to achieve such a collection. 
I have never seen a more complete set of ribbons and matching medals anywhere. 
These items are a must sell.

 Please.. email me if interested. 

Thank you, Joe


----------



## fat tire trader (May 2, 2017)

Hi Joe,
Do you know what kind of bike he has in the picture? Is it a buy it now or auction on Ebay, link?
Thanks,
Chris


----------



## oldy57 (May 3, 2017)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/ANTIQUE-WHE...490901?hash=item3d39c92e15:g:VmAAAOSww9xZB4hM


----------

